# Sasha Outgrown by Big Baby Simba



## coreykurowski (Aug 27, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my amazing cats. Sasha is the mother of Simba, but he has quickly outgrown her at just 5 months. (I'm not 100% on their breed still, but Simba really has a maine ****'s tail and personality). If somebody has more of a clue as to what breed they are, please let me know.

Another thing to know is that Simba is my loud mouth big baby.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Simba looks like my Oden!


----------



## coreykurowski (Aug 27, 2011)

AmberH said:


> Simba looks like my Oden!


When he is fully grown, he will look like your Oden. Congrats on having amazing cats too!


----------



## coreykurowski (Aug 27, 2011)

How do I give updated photos? Do I post a new thread or just through a reply?


----------

